# Euro 2016 Prediction Competition



## sawtooth (May 26, 2016)

Hi All

We are doing this at our work and its good fun and with a chance to win some money. Read on and let me know if you would be interested please. If we get enough to make it work while I don't mind runing it.  Below is the email that I copied verbatim. I also attached a picture of the entry form, its a whizzy spreadsheet ( which will be sent at the weekend if its a goer) and all you need to do is put your name on it and put down your predictions. Theres a consolidation xls that I have that has lots of formulas for totalling the points etc. automatically.



"You are invited to participate in the Euro 2016 prediction competition.  

The rules are below: 

The entry form is attached, but if you encounter any issues in being able to open it then let me know.

*Euro16 Prediction Competition Rules*

1) Â£10 in...payable BEFORE tournament starts. (*Payment not in by Wednesday 8th of June = No entry*.)
Cash or Bank transfer accepted.    

Please submit submissions to:  (to be decided).

Any Bank Transfers should be made to xxxxx using the following Bank Details:
ACCOUNT xxxxxxxx  
SORT CODE xxxxxxxx

2) Max - one entry per person.

3) First prize (highest score) is 60% of total collected, 
Second prize (second highest score) is 30%. 
Third prize (third highest score) is 10% 

In the event of a tie, most '5 point predictions' takes precedence.

4) By *Wednesday 8th June *you need to forecast the score of the 36 first round games (attached).

5) These finish on Wednesday 22nd June. The Second round games then take place from Saturday 25[SUP]th[/SUP] to Monday 27th (No predictions are required for the second round games dues to time turn round restrictions).
*We then need your Q-Final predictions and your prediction for Champions and Runner-up.* 

You will have 2 Â½ days to make these predictions* - **This is required by 12pm Thursday 30[SUP]th[/SUP] June as an absolute deadline as the games start that evening.*

6) Each forecast is the *NINETY* minute score line. Extra time and penalties are irrelevant in this competition (until predicting the winner of the Final)

7) Scoring is 3 points for correct result forecast and 1 point for each team score correctly forecast...example....

Actual Score: England 2 Wales 1

You predict: 
England 2 Wales 1 = 5 points
England 1 Wales 0 = 3 points
England 0 Wales 1 = 1 point
England 3 Wales 1 = 4 points
England 0 Wales 0 = 0 points

8) In the 36 first round matches, you can only use any score line a *MAXIMUM* *of* *10* 
times. ie You cannot predict all 36 games to finish 1-0 or 0-1.    *NOTE:  There is a â€œcheck and balanceâ€ at the bottom of the entry form (lines 59-71) that summarises the scores you have submitted, and whether you need to change any predictions.*

9) The scoring system is the same for the quarter-finals. 

10) For the champion and runner-up prediction you get 7 points if the team you select to win the tournament actually wins.
You get 4 points if the team you select to win is the runner-up.
You get 4 points if the team you select to be runner-up is actual runner-up.
You get 2 points if the team you select as runners-up, actually wins.
11) Regular updates will be sent during the course of the competition, so you can easily plot exactly how much money you will win ?!?

That is it. Couldn't be easier.  Any questions, just let me know.
Good luck"





Just gauging interest, so please copy and paste your name to the list below (and any comments or suggestions would be handy, especially around payment. I can do bank transfer but would have to IM or email them to the entrants rather than advertise on here I think. Or maybe some other payment is better? Like Paypal?) Or maybe we just do it for a bit of fun? 

Sawtooth.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 26, 2016)

Sawtooth.
Stu_c


----------



## Farneyman (May 26, 2016)

Sawtooth.
Stu_c
Farneyman

Going to get 8 year old to pick for me lol


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 27, 2016)

Sawtooth.
Stu_c
Farneyman
Liverpoolphil


----------



## Rooter (May 27, 2016)

Sean, I would be in, but you can just set up a free league here and it does it all for you. https://predictor.talksport.com/


----------



## sawtooth (May 27, 2016)

Rooter said:



			Sean, I would be in, but you can just set up a free league here and it does it all for you. https://predictor.talksport.com/

Click to expand...

Looks a bit conplex Scott with insurance, banker, etc but yes is a possibility.

This sheet that I have is automated and I will send it out after every day or two on email, entering the scores once into the consolidation spreadsheet is just a cut and paste exercise.


----------



## sawtooth (May 27, 2016)

Sawtooth.
Stu_c
Farneyman
Liverpoolphil
Rooter


----------



## fundy (May 27, 2016)

Sawtooth.
Stu_c
Farneyman
Liverpoolphil
Rooter
Fundy


----------



## Crazyface (May 27, 2016)

I predict they will be a riot when England play a country that has a load of their fellow countrymen living in England and they are all in the same pub together. A bad decision goes against us, BOOM! It's all gonna kick off!


----------



## sawtooth (May 27, 2016)

Sawtooth.
Stu_c
Farneyman
Liverpoolphil
Rooter
Fundy

any more?


----------



## Piece (May 27, 2016)

Sawtooth
Stu_c
Farneyman
Liverpoolphil
Rooter
Fundy
Piece


----------



## sawtooth (May 27, 2016)

bump...


----------



## sawtooth (May 28, 2016)

Sawtooth
Stu_c
Farneyman
Liverpoolphil
Rooter
Fundy
Piece


----------



## BrianM (May 28, 2016)

Sawtooth
Stu_c
Farneyman
Liverpoolphil
Rooter
Fundy
Piece
BrianM


----------



## sawtooth (May 29, 2016)

Sawtooth
Stu_c
Farneyman
Liverpoolphil
Rooter
Fundy
Piece
BrianM

Anyone else up for this?


----------



## sawtooth (May 31, 2016)

Sawtooth
Stu_c
Farneyman
Liverpoolphil
Rooter
Fundy
Piece
BrianM

Guys it looks like its going to be the 8 of us. Heres the spreadsheet and I will IM you with my email and bank details if you want to play for cash, you need to send over Â£10 ea.) If more joins us I will just add them in up until the deadline which is June 8th.

https://app.box.com/s/tzr8jgcw51fuces4d7xet1o27rp2o470


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 2, 2016)

Stu I received your scores OK and added them to the master spreadsheet.:thup:

https://app.box.com/s/3ya7nbi60g3v39r2qpa63lnhxxax9874

If I can have the scores from the rest by 8th June that would be great, pls use email address provided, and don't forget the Â£10 via BACS. 

If others want to join in please IM me and I will send details.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 2, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			Stu I received your scores OK and added them to the master spreadsheet.:thup:

https://app.box.com/s/3ya7nbi60g3v39r2qpa63lnhxxax9874

If I can have the scores from the rest by 8th June that would be great, pls use email address provided, and don't forget the Â£10 via BACS. 

If others want to join in please IM me and I will send details.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate, I'll send it tomorrow off to bed now.


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 2, 2016)

Latest sheet with Brians predictions.

https://app.box.com/s/3ya7nbi60g3v39r2qpa63lnhxxax9874

Leaderboard workbook looks like its gone a bit awry but I'll will ask the originator of the sheet to take a look, or find someone who knows about Excel


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 2, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Cheers mate, I'll send it tomorrow off to bed now.
		
Click to expand...

Just sent the Â£10 mate any issues let me know.


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 3, 2016)

Cheers Stu:thup:

Switzerland 1-4 France , was that a mistake?


----------



## Region3 (Jun 3, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			Latest sheet with Brians predictions.

https://app.box.com/s/3ya7nbi60g3v39r2qpa63lnhxxax9874

Leaderboard workbook looks like its gone a bit awry but I'll will ask the originator of the sheet to take a look, or find someone who knows about Excel

Click to expand...

It looks like Col.V on the table page needs updating with the correct names, as the errors are occurring because a formula is looking for a name in that column and can't find it.

It also looks like there's something gone wrong with Col.A on that page, but not fully understanding the sheet I could be wrong.


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 3, 2016)

Thanks , I sent you a PM with some instruction that had been passed to me. Spreadsheets are not my strong suit but If you have any time to take a look that would be great. Else don't worry.

As it stands it works for totalling up the points its just about tidying it up so that the sheets show just the entrants from here on it.


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 3, 2016)

Cheers Gary for helping with the spreadsheet. Its looking tidy now, I've added some bogus results to see that the calcs are working nicely.  :thup:

https://app.box.com/s/uqb8b5mna1a4hjw8u6keqbiqd6akjqk7 

We have 8 people, the more the merrier Â£10 to enter your predictions and (Â£80 prize fund so far)


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 4, 2016)

Received some money and predictions  OK gents , still waiting on a few more. Deadline Wednesday .


----------



## Piece (Jun 6, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			Received some money and predictions  OK gents , still waiting on a few more. Deadline Wednesday .
		
Click to expand...

Mine done, hopefully correctly! :thup:


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 6, 2016)

Piece said:



			Mine done, hopefully correctly! :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Matt.

Still waiting on LP, Fundy and Rooter for scores and money!

Plenty of time for more to join in just predict your scores and send over a Â£10.


----------



## Farneyman (Jun 6, 2016)

Will get mine in before Wednesday.


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 6, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			Will get mine in before Wednesday.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers


----------



## BrianM (Jun 6, 2016)

Payment made, let us know when you get it &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## Farneyman (Jun 6, 2016)

Can you PM payment and email details.

Ta


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 7, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			Can you PM payment and email details.

Ta
		
Click to expand...

You need to clear messages Farneyman I tried to PM you payment and email details.

No hurry as long as have everything before Thursday. I would like to post up the final sheet on Friday locked and loaded with predictions from everybody.

I think we have 8 which is pretty measly but at least more chance of winning lol.


----------



## Rooter (Jun 7, 2016)

sorry sean, not going to have time to do this, good luck all!


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 7, 2016)

No worries Scott , it only took me 5 mins to add my scores though , maybe I should have taken more care!

Might just have the prize for 1st place now as there is Â£70, If the others agree.


----------



## drewster (Jun 7, 2016)

Is iot too late for me to join in chaps ? If not , please PM me details and i'll get the cash and predictions over . thanks Andy


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 7, 2016)

drewster said:



			Is iot too late for me to join in chaps ? If not , please PM me details and i'll get the cash and predictions over . thanks Andy
		
Click to expand...

The more the merrier, I will pm you drewster.


----------



## drewster (Jun 7, 2016)

Â£10 sent , please confirm receipt. Have replied to your PM too. Thanks for having me !!!!!


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 7, 2016)

drewster said:



			Â£10 sent , please confirm receipt. Have replied to your PM too. Thanks for having me !!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Its here https://app.box.com/s/tzr8jgcw51fuces4d7xet1o27rp2o470

Just make sure that you don't have 10 or more of the same result the spreadsheet checks this for you at the bottom anyway. Redo if its not "ok".

Then just email back the spreadsheet with the inputted scores.


----------



## BrianM (Jun 7, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			No worries Scott , it only took me 5 mins to add my scores though , maybe I should have taken more care!

Might just have the prize for 1st place now as there is Â£70, If the others agree.
		
Click to expand...

I think i was quicker than that, ha ha.
More chance of winning the lottery me thinks!!


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 7, 2016)

BrianM said:



			I think i was quicker than that, ha ha.
More chance of winning the lottery me thinks!!
		
Click to expand...

1 in 8 chance of winning the score predictor that's all.

&#128077;


----------



## Farneyman (Jun 8, 2016)

Predictions and money sent.


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 8, 2016)

Thanks Farneyman I will add your predictions to the master sheet and publish tonight.

Some very interesting predictions....but you never know with football.


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 8, 2016)

Latest sheet

https://app.box.com/s/awes6w5u4m5adn475khefkaoqpd07n5i

(drewster I will get your name corrected its currently saying rooter)

Waiting on scores from LP and Fundy.More welcome just PM and I will add you in. Guys are we all happy with winner takes all?


----------



## drewster (Jun 9, 2016)

Thanks. One quick point there seems to be 2 x Iceland v Austria's showing two different scores for most entrants. Is that a mistake ???


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 9, 2016)

drewster said:



			Thanks. One quick point there seems to be 2 x Iceland v Austria's showing two different scores for most entrants. Is that a mistake ???
		
Click to expand...

Good spot! I've fixed this but to be honest it doesn't affect your predictions because on the input sheet where you made your predictions it was correct. I changed it on the consolidation sheet now , penultimate game should have read Italy v Ireland 20:00

https://app.box.com/s/awes6w5u4m5adn475khefkaoqpd07n5i

Still waiting on Fundy and LP scores and cash  and still time for more to join in (if you think you know your football you can win the pot of cash). We have 8 people so far.


----------



## Piece (Jun 9, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			Latest sheet

https://app.box.com/s/awes6w5u4m5adn475khefkaoqpd07n5i

(drewster I will get your name corrected its currently saying rooter)

Waiting on scores from LP and Fundy.More welcome just PM and I will add you in. *Guys are we all happy with winner takes all?*

Click to expand...

Ok with me.


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 10, 2016)

Piece said:



			Ok with me.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers.


----------



## fundy (Jun 10, 2016)

predictions and money on their way over, thanks for running this Sean


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 10, 2016)

fundy said:



			predictions and money on their way over, thanks for running this Sean
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Steve.

Just 7 of us now. Winner takes all. Will post up finalised sheet later then regular updates thereafter with the leaderboard/table.

That's it now prediction wise until 1/4 finals.

Good Luck Everybody.


----------



## drewster (Jun 10, 2016)

Good man, adds a bit of interest in the Competition for me . Â£70 will come in handy too, sure it can fund some more new gear that won't make me any better !!!!


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 10, 2016)

drewster said:



			Good man, adds a bit of interest in the Competition for me . Â£70 will come in handy too, sure it can fund some more new gear that won't make me any better !!!!
		
Click to expand...

8 now , Region3 added.

Will post sheet before KO tonight.


----------



## Region3 (Jun 10, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			8 now , Region3 added.

Will post sheet before KO tonight.
		
Click to expand...

You got the new link ok?

Can you send me details of where to donate to please


----------



## fundy (Jun 10, 2016)

Region3 said:



			You got the new link ok?

Can you send me details of where to donate to please 

Click to expand...

shall i send you my details to cut out the middleman


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 10, 2016)

fundy said:



			shall i send you my details to cut out the middleman 

Click to expand...

I've seen your predictions Steve


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 10, 2016)

Final sheet here please flag any mistakes and thanks Region3 for your help!!

https://app.box.com/s/h60zwdk9s2k7rufy5jju25o9se75mdz0


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 10, 2016)

First Leaderboard

https://app.box.com/s/0co9jeptdo4hw4u9c7zmrszgtfdaeypb


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 11, 2016)

https://app.box.com/s/0co9jeptdo4hw4u9c7zmrszgtfdaeypb


----------



## fundy (Jun 12, 2016)

damn goal with last kick of the game for the germans


----------



## Piece (Jun 12, 2016)

fundy said:



			damn goal with last kick of the game for the germans 

Click to expand...

Someone else's misfortune is another's gain


----------



## fundy (Jun 12, 2016)

Piece said:



			Someone else's misfortune is another's gain 

Click to expand...

im pleased for you, no really I am :rofl:


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 12, 2016)

Damn Modric, Milik and Schweinsteiger !!


----------



## drewster (Jun 13, 2016)

It's a marathon not a sprint chaps although happy to get a couple of correct scores yesterday !!!


----------



## QuadBogey (Jun 13, 2016)

I expect that there will be riots all over the UK regardless of who wins in the England v Wales game


----------



## Piece (Jun 13, 2016)

QuadBogey said:



			I expect that there will be riots all over the UK regardless of who wins in the England v Wales game
		
Click to expand...

Wrong thread?


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 13, 2016)

Damn Pelle, robbed me of a back to back 5 pointer. A good day though 13/15 points 




https://app.box.com/s/0co9jeptdo4hw4u9c7zmrszgtfdaeypb


----------



## fundy (Jun 13, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			Damn Pelle, robbed me of a back to back 5 pointer. A good day though 13/15 points 

View attachment 19740


https://app.box.com/s/0co9jeptdo4hw4u9c7zmrszgtfdaeypb

Click to expand...

meh, its all Origis fault imho


----------



## BrianM (Jun 13, 2016)

At last, a 5 pointer


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 13, 2016)

fundy said:



			meh, its all Origis fault imho 

Click to expand...

This is a cruel format, if Origi would have scored one of his chances and it stayed 1-1 you would've had 5 points. As it was you somehow ended up with 0. Happened to me a couple of times like that, you're top though. 

Nice one Brian I predicted 1-1 in the Ireland match too.


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 14, 2016)

https://app.box.com/s/0co9jeptdo4hw4u9c7zmrszgtfdaeypb

Horror result for most of us when Hungary beat Austria 2 nil. Just 3 people getting a single point.

Nice 5 pointer for me and Piece with Portugal and Iceland drawing 1-1.

Still a long way to go but Piece leading after the 1st round of matches courtesy of having the most 5 pointers (3) so far.


----------



## Piece (Jun 15, 2016)

sawtooth said:



View attachment 19756


https://app.box.com/s/0co9jeptdo4hw4u9c7zmrszgtfdaeypb

Horror result for most of us when Hungary beat Austria 2 nil. Just 3 people getting a single point.

Nice 5 pointer for me and Piece with Portugal and Iceland drawing 1-1.

Still a long way to go but Piece leading after the 1st round of matches courtesy of having the most 5 pointers (3) so far.
		
Click to expand...

I'm also doing this at home, with the same sheet. Currently leading, with my wife, 8yr old and 6yr old just behind....


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 15, 2016)

Nice back to back 5 pointers Drewster :thup: and well done to Region3 for being the only one picking 1-2 in the Russia Slovakia game.

We have a new leader BrianM after a 10 point haul today.


----------



## Farneyman (Jun 15, 2016)

I would settle for a 5 pointer lol


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 17, 2016)

We have a new leader :whoo:




https://app.box.com/s/0co9jeptdo4hw4u9c7zmrszgtfdaeypb

Still a long way to go and Farneyman you're still waiting for a 5 pointer but you got a very respectable 4 points with a predicted 1-2 in the Ukraine NI game.


----------



## BrianM (Jun 17, 2016)

Come on Spain, let's just take 3-0 &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 17, 2016)

Farneyman looking for his first 5 pointer will be hoping 4-0


----------



## BrianM (Jun 17, 2016)

The Croatians killed me earlier as well, but on a positive, a boy I'm working with is Croatian and he's taking a slaughtering, not very well I might add &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 17, 2016)

Croatia result was a bonus for me, I'd all but written off any hope of a point after they had gone 2 nil up and coasting.

Then , as if by magic , Rosicky appeared with a beautiful cross to make the first goal. Modric went off injured, then flares and fighting and a penalty.

2-2 and very grateful for the 3 points!


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 17, 2016)

The highest scorers today were Fundy and Region3 both taking an impressive 14/15 points :thup: Both only dropping a point on the last result, Spain threw a spanner in the works with 3-0 which was one too many goals for Fundy and one too few goals for Region3. Both were very close to having 3 correct scores in 3 consecutive matches


----------



## Region3 (Jun 17, 2016)

I'd have been looking for the cash out button if they'd sneaked another


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 18, 2016)

First 5 pointer for Farneyman for correctly calling Iceland 1 Hungary 1 :whoo:

Very tight at the top and still anyone's to win.


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 19, 2016)

Change of guard at the top :smirk:


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 21, 2016)

More change at the top of the table.




Who is going to win the Â£80 ?


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 21, 2016)

Just 4 games to go in the group matches, very tight at the top.


----------



## fundy (Jun 21, 2016)

costly Croatia goal


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 21, 2016)

fundy said:



			costly Croatia goal 

Click to expand...

It sure was, you and Drewster were minutes away from 5 pts each. As it was a single point from that game but that was more than some.


----------



## BrianM (Jun 22, 2016)

All to play for &#128512;
Do we predict results for last 16 or is it straight to quarter finals after groups?


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 22, 2016)

BrianM said:



			All to play for &#128512;
Do we predict results for last 16 or is it straight to quarter finals after groups?
		
Click to expand...

We skip the second round and then it's quarter final and onwards as per details on first post.


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 23, 2016)

This is the table after phase 1 of the competition.We have a short break now and we'll resume on Monday 27th after the second round games have finished.I will then need your quarter final scoreline predictions plus your winners and runners-up predictions. This needs to be returned to me absolute latest by noon on Thursday 30th (day of the first QF ties).


----------



## drewster (Jun 23, 2016)

For the quarters i assume we'll just be predicting the 90 minute score ???  It's going to be close !!!!


----------



## fundy (Jun 23, 2016)

Is it just me or is it a sort of a shame that we are only predicting the quarters of the KO fixtures? Cant we do all of the KO games?


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 23, 2016)

Drewster that's correct 90 min only score line for qtrs. See first post for recap of the rules. Scoring changes for winner and runner up predictions.

Fundy, I hear what you say but I have simply taken the spreadsheet that we use at work. Too late for a change now.

We'll get it sorted in time for the World Cup 2018.


----------



## fundy (Jun 23, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			Drewster that's correct 90 min only score line for qtrs. See first post for recap of the rules. Scoring changes for winner and runner up predictions.

Fundy, I hear what you say but I have simply taken the spreadsheet that we use at work. Too late for a change now.

We'll get it sorted in time for the World Cup 2018. 

Click to expand...

ah good stuff sawtooth, so this is just the warm up then


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 27, 2016)

Gents, we are now at the quarter-final stage of the competition.
In the attached template, can you please enter your quarter-final predictions in lines 50-53.
Can you also enter your winners and runners-up in lines 55 and 56.
Please note that you MUST take ONE country from each side of the draw:
Then email your entry to me.


Would appreciate your input as soon as possible, preferably by end of Wednesday latest.


As a reminder, the scoring system for the remainder of the competition is:

1) Each forecast is the *scorel**ine before extra time and penalties*. Extra time and penalties are irrelevant in this competition (until predicting the winner of the Final)

2) Scoring is 3 points for correct result forecast and 1 point for each team score correctly forecast...as per the first round games.


3) For the champion and runner-up prediction you get 7 points if the team you select to win the tournament actually wins.
 You get 4 points if the team you select to win is the runner-up.
 You get 4 points if the team you select to be runner-up is actual runner-up.
 You get 2 points if the team you select as runners-up, actually wins.

Any questions, please let me know. (Where is England? is not a valid question) 

https://app.box.com/s/j3zcvniay863ekvlqc7qbjiang8cn3dr


----------



## Piece (Jun 28, 2016)

My entry done. :thup:


----------



## fundy (Jun 28, 2016)

file sent, thanks Sean


----------



## BrianM (Jun 28, 2016)

Email sent


----------



## drewster (Jun 28, 2016)

Done mine too. Poland to beat Iceland in the final.


----------



## fundy (Jun 28, 2016)

drewster said:



			Done mine too. Poland to beat Iceland in the final.  

Click to expand...

damn, thought id have been unique going for that


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 28, 2016)

Thanks to all those who submitted the final predictions. Still waiting on Farneyman and StuartC


Still 31 pts up for grabs so still anyone's comp and someone will *win Â£80!!!* and we'll have to make a title up as well.


Germany v Belgium final is very popular! I personally think Italy will sneak past Germany.

Please review sheet and check for mistakes (France 1-2 Iceland ) and if you want me to make any last minute adjustments let me know.

Cut off for any changes or scores to be added is Thursday noon. 

https://app.box.com/s/0co9jeptdo4hw4u9c7zmrszgtfdaeypb


----------



## fundy (Jun 29, 2016)

not sure you shouldve posted everyones guesses until you had received everyones predictions, surely gives those who havent sent them yet an edge


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 29, 2016)

You might have a point there Fundy, I deleted the file and everyone now can send me any changes they would like to make. I will post completed sheet to website after deadline on Thursday.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 30, 2016)

Ive sent you my predictions via email, let me know if there's any issue's.

Thanks pal


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 30, 2016)

Where's FarneyMan I haven't had his scores in yet?

Got yours Stuart cheers.


----------



## drewster (Jun 30, 2016)

Tell him to hurry up !!!!!  Keen to know what i'm up against !!!


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 30, 2016)

Ok I have everybody's scores will publish to website before KO


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 30, 2016)

Final predictions here:_

https://app.box.com/s/2fth97b8a04dbln8wcpgrqdnw9yrx363

Thanks and good luck to all.


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 30, 2016)

No fewer than 4 of us called the 1-1 correctly.  Well done.


----------



## BrianM (Jun 30, 2016)

Great pens.
Got to admit I didn't fancy Portugal one bit, thought they have been poor up till now.


----------



## Piece (Jul 1, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			No fewer than 4 of us called the 1-1 correctly.  Well done.

View attachment 20066

Click to expand...

Drat. Let's hope Iceland do me a favour!


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 1, 2016)

Well most of us didn't see that result coming!!

Excellent for Farneyman collecting 4 points, could have been 5! nil point for the rest of us.

Table as it stands tonight, still very tight at the top. Well done to Wales, showing England how to play that's for sure.


----------



## BrianM (Jul 1, 2016)

A result I'm happy to lose, superb Wales!!


----------



## Region3 (Jul 1, 2016)

Can't believe you wrote my prediction the wrong way round


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 3, 2016)

New table after last nights 1-1 result. 

Its looking really good for me.......or is it?

My 2 picks for the final are gone so after tonights game I cannot pick up another point. Whereas most have Germany to win outright which would yield 7 points.


----------



## fundy (Jul 3, 2016)

what does region have for tonight?


----------



## Region3 (Jul 3, 2016)

fundy said:



			what does region have for tonight?
		
Click to expand...

1-1


----------



## fundy (Jul 3, 2016)

Region3 said:



			1-1
		
Click to expand...

gl sir, 2-0 france for me, allez les bleus


----------



## fundy (Jul 3, 2016)

come on ref, time must be up, blow that FT whistle plse


----------



## Region3 (Jul 3, 2016)

fundy said:



			come on ref, time must be up, blow that FT whistle plse 

Click to expand...

:rofl:

Not looking good for me. I was just trying to be different because I had ground to make up. Fail


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 3, 2016)

Realistically only 2 can win it now and it comes down to who wins the tournament outright.

Mmmm... I have Wales, Portugal and France but Fundy has Germany!


----------



## BrianM (Jul 3, 2016)

Have I still got a chance &#128556;&#128556;&#128563;


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 3, 2016)

BrianM said:



			Have I still got a chance &#63020;&#63020;&#63027;
		
Click to expand...

Afraid not Brian you can get 7 points if Germany win but Fundy and Region3 have the same picks so will stay above you. As will I although I don't have Germany.


----------



## BrianM (Jul 3, 2016)

Good luck lads &#128077;&#127995;
Was a decent wee competition &#128512;


----------



## Carpen (Jul 4, 2016)

Yesterday I thought it will be another historic victory of Iceland at Euro 2016


----------



## fundy (Jul 4, 2016)

sawtooth, can you pop the scores up, am i right in assuming i need germany to win it all not just reach the final?


----------



## Piece (Jul 4, 2016)

Piece said:



			Drat. Let's hope Iceland do me a favour!
		
Click to expand...

Went for broke...Iceland to beat France 2-1...got the Iceland 2 goals only! :rofl:


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 4, 2016)

fundy said:



			sawtooth, can you pop the scores up, am i right in assuming i need germany to win it all not just reach the final?
		
Click to expand...

Yes Germany need to win and it's all yours!

If they don't then it's mine.

Link above in earlier post for the spreadsheet.


----------



## fundy (Jul 7, 2016)

congrats Sean, wd sir


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 7, 2016)

Thanks all for taking part and we'll do it all again for Russia 2018 for a much bigger pot!!:whoo:

(assuming Region3 can help out with the spreadsheet again.)


----------



## Region3 (Jul 8, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			Thanks all for taking part and we'll do it all again for Russia 2018 for a much bigger pot!!:whoo:

(assuming Region3 can help out with the spreadsheet again.)

Click to expand...

Yep, no problem.

I'll make a new sheet though rather than use that one. Could do with a few more predictions for the latter stages to keep interest up right to the end.

Cheers for running it :thup:


----------



## BrianM (Jul 8, 2016)

Well done Sean, thanks for running it &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## drewster (Jul 8, 2016)

Thanks for setting this up, enjoyed taking part.


----------



## Piece (Jul 8, 2016)

Well done and thanks for organising! I came second at home, thrashed by an eight year old!


----------

